# Prowler parts



## buffbenj (Mar 28, 2011)

Newbie, 1995 Fleetwood Prowler 26T. Got a deal on a project: $1600. Previous owner used roofing tar for 2 leaks. I think it is now dry. Now I have framing to replace after the summer. 2 questions: is the HVAC thermostat 12 volt? Needs to be replaced, Coleman brand. Also, I need some 1/2 inch black vinyl insert that goes around the exterior screw strips of the doors. I found the 1 inch white for the other screw strips, but around the doors is square shaped and I cant find it. Any links available to buy it? Wish I had an owner's manual. If I had one, I'd scan it and post it on the web. Thanx


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Open t-stat and find wiring. Mark wire colors position with a marker.
Remove unit and go to a HVAC dealer. Ask about voltage of your unit. Ask about price. I usually get a new t-stat from Lowes or HD.
The digital units are great with a built in digital clock. There is a digital t-stat for every application. Do your research. Frank


----------

